# PRESQUE ISLE



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Does anybody have a word on pres isl ice cond if any


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Bay was all open water over the weekend


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like it will be a no go this year. Should get some good sales on equipment in the next couple of weeks.


----------

